

Pwnage jailbreak tool for iPhone OS 2.0 released - nickb
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/07/19/pwnage-jailbreak-tool-for-iphone-os-2-0-released

======
whalesalad
So the big question everyone is asking is, now that this new release doesn't
include Installer.app, what is the point? Would I still be able to SSH to my
iPhone and run a tunnel to use it in a tether like fashion with my laptop?

~~~
there
it doesn't include installer.app because installer.app has been outdated and
buggy for a long time.

it comes with a new utility called cydia to do package management, from which
you can install openssh.

